# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  LINEAR

## atolis

γειά σας.έχω συνδεσει τη κεραια κατευθειαν σε ενα λινεαρ για εκμπομπη uhf.ενω στο πεδιομετρο υπαρχει ενταση σηματος και το mer  ειναι υψηλο στη κεραια βγαινει ελαχιστο σημα.μπορει καποιοσ να μου το εξηγησει.
αν συνδεσω ενα ενισχυτη κεντρικο το σημα φτανει περιπου στα 100 μετρα.

----------


## atolis

παιδια καμμια απαντηση?

----------


## p.gabr

Βρε Αποστολη αυτο που εγω καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι εχεις ενα πομπο , εκπεμπεις σε μια κεραια και θες να το ξαναλαβεις με καλωδιο στα  εκατο μετρα;
Τα εχεις γραψει σωστα;
Το λινεαρ ποσα βαττ ειναι και πως καταλαβες οτι η κεραια εκπεμπει λιγο;

----------


## atolis

to linear einai 1 watt .thelo na ftasei 1 xiliometro..

----------


## leosedf

http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=rules
Διάβασε αρχικά αυτό και διόρθωσε τους Αγλλίκούς χαρακτήρες.
Επίσης αν γίνεται να μας δώσεις να καταλάβουμε τι εγκατάσταση έχεις πόσα καλώδια κλπ.

----------


## Blue

Αποστόλη, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, το σήμα που έχεις προς εκπομπή αν το  δώσεις σε ενισχυτή κεντρικής εκπέμπεται ενώ αν το δώσεις στον ενισχυτή  1W δεν εκπέμπεται.
Αν είμαστε σε αυτή τη περίπτωση και αν ο ενισχυτή  είναι ok, τότε το θέμα είναι η στάθμη οδήγησης του linear. Θα χρειαστείς  ενδιάμεση βαθμίδα ενίσχυσης.
Για να είμαστε σίγουροι βλέπεις τα χαρακτηριστικά του ενισχυτή (στάθμη σήματος εισόδου) και μετράς το σήμα που έχεις προς ενίσχυση.

----------


## atolis

το σημα το παιρνω απο ενισχυτη ιστου.να βαλω και αλλον ενισχυτη.κεντρικο π.χ.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... ενα λινεαρ για εκμπομπη uhf...



Δεν έχεις αναφέρει την εφαρμογή σου, σε ποια συχνότητα και τι διαμόρφωση έχει το σήμα που θέλεις να ενισχύσεις.
Ελπίζω να μην προσπαθείς να κάνεις αναμετάδοση τηλεοπτικού σήματος με ραδιοερασιτεχνικό linear ...

----------


## atolis

ολη τη μπαντα UHF

----------


## Blue

Αναλογική λήψη όλης της μπάντας και επανεκπομπή της με 1W ενισχυτή;;;

Mission impossible!!

Η περιοχή κάλυψης πρέπει να μην καλύπτεται από το αρχικό σήμα επειδή θα δημιουργείς παρεμβολές. Επίσης είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να αποφύγεις την ανάδραση με τόσο μεγάλα κέρδη στο σύστημα εκπομπής-λήψης.

----------


## atolis

τι πρεπει να κανω για να εχω κερδος.

----------


## Blue

Αποστόλη, επειδή το εγχείρημά σου κινείται στα όρια την νομιμότητας (για να μη πω εκτός) και επειδή το πιθανότερο είναι να δημιουργήσεις σοβαρές παρεμβολές σε μεγάλο ΗΜ φάσμα στη περιοχή σου, θα σου συνιστούσα να το σταματήσεις.

----------


## leosedf

Αποστόλη φοβάμαι ότι αυτό που προσπαθείς να κάνεις δεν γίνεται. Υπάρχουν επαγγελματικοί αναμεταδότες που κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά.

----------


## atolis

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις και τις οδηγιε σας.θα κανω μια προσπαθεια ακομη.ευχαριστω ολους...

----------


## antonisc

Αποστολη  μιλάμε  για αναλογικά  η ψηφιακά  κανάλια     και τη θέλεις  να κάλυψης  στο 1 χιλιόμετρο  συνήθως  τέτοια  συστήματα  βάζουν  σε καπια  χωριά  που δεν έχουν    κάλυψη τηλεοπτικού  σήματος  αναλογική  κάλυψη  αρκετά  δύσκολη   ψηφιακή  πολύ πιο    εύκολη   με καλό σήμα   πες μου    τη ακριβώς  θέλεις  να     κάνης  έχω  Βάλη  αρκετά  τέτοια  σε βουνά  για να καλύψω  μερικά  χωριά

----------


## sigmacom

Ρε παιδιά, με τι σθένος πάτε και βάζετε τέτοιες πατέντες? 
Είναι δυνατόν να στήνετε ενισχυτές back-to-back για να κάνετε αναμετάδοση όλα τα UHF? 
Τι ασφάλεια έχετε ότι δεν θα αυτοταλαντώσει ή δεν θα μπουκώσει, και δεν θα ρημάξει το σύμπαν? 
Όχι ρε παιδιά, ντροπή...  :Sad:

----------


## antonisc

> Ρε παιδιά, με τι σθένος πάτε και βάζετε τέτοιες πατέντες? 
> Είναι δυνατόν να στήνετε ενισχυτές back-to-back για να κάνετε αναμετάδοση όλα τα UHF? 
> Τι ασφάλεια έχετε ότι δεν θα αυτοταλαντώσει ή δεν θα μπουκώσει, και δεν θα ρημάξει το σύμπαν? 
> Όχι ρε παιδιά, ντροπή...





Φίλε   Στέλιο   ποτέ  δεν βάζουμε  οπός  λες αυτές  της  πατέντες  σε περιοχές  που υπάρχει  σήμα  αλά  σε καπια  χωριά που δεν υπάρχει  ίχνος  από σήμα    ψηφιακού  η αναλογικού  είναι  μια φτηνή  λύση  να δουν  τηλεόραση   τα χωριά  που δεν θα καλυφτούν ποτέ  μιας  και τα χρήματα  για την πατέντα  την πληρώνουν  η κάτοικοι  όχι  δήμος  η κάποιος  Άλος δημόσιος  φορέας     σε αλη   περίπτωση  χωρίς  αυτό  πρέπει  όλη  να βάλουν  συνδρομητική  _τηλεόραση_

----------


## kalaeimaigr

> Φίλε   Στέλιο   ποτέ  δεν βάζουμε  οπός  λες αυτές  της  πατέντες  σε περιοχές  που υπάρχει  σήμα  αλά  σε καπια  χωριά που δεν υπάρχει  ίχνος  από σήμα    ψηφιακού  η αναλογικού  είναι  μια φτηνή  λύση  να δουν  τηλεόραση   τα χωριά  που δεν θα καλυφτούν ποτέ  μιας  και τα χρήματα  για την πατέντα  την πληρώνουν  η κάτοικοι  όχι  δήμος  η κάποιος  Άλος δημόσιος  φορέας     σε αλη   περίπτωση  χωρίς  αυτό  πρέπει  όλη  να βάλουν  συνδρομητική  _τηλεόραση_



καλησπερα σας διαβαζωντας το θεμα    σκεφτηκα να σας ενοχλησω.Μενω σε ενα χωριο στην μανη  που   λογω γεωγραφικης θεσης δεν καλυπτεται απο την digea.Τα παλια χρονια   ειχαμε βαλει (σε ενα σπιτακι στο βουνο )δορυφορικους δεκτες   και με μια σειρα διαμοεφωτων alcad 905-zg κια ενα ενισχυτη διναμε   εξω.Μολις ηρθε η digea βαλαμε μια κεραια στην πισω μερια του βουνου που   βλεπει σε πομπο καλωδιο ως το σπιτακι και εκπομπη(οι διαμορφωτες   ρυθμιατηκαν στα μπουκετα της digea) .Με ενα κεραυνο καηκε ο ενισχυτης   και τον αλαξαμε με τον Engel AM1034 και επεξε.Μια μεγαλη κατεγιδα μας   τιναξε τους alcad 905-zg και εχουμε μεινει με τον ενισχυτη τις κεραιες   και το αντικεραυνικο που τελικα πειραμε.θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω μια λυση   επειδη ειπατε το εχετε κανει σε πολλα χωρια στο βουνα να δωσουμε ολη  την  μπαντα uhf ετσι και αλλιως στο χωριο δεν θα εχουμε παρεμβολες αφου  δεν  υπαρχει σημα .ΣΑς ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σας
Υ.Γ. Συγνωμη που ξεθαβω το θεμα

----------

